# Suggest me a Laptop Configuration ..PLease



## steelwin (Oct 21, 2008)

Please suggest me to select a laptop according to the following requirements,

1. Any Brand 
2. Must be 12" - 14 " Screen
3. Very much stylish
4. 160 GB or more HDD
3. 965 or 945 Board
4. COre 2 duo , 1.8 Ghz or more
5. 2 GB RAM - Possibility to upgrade Upto 4 GB 
6. Must have wifi, bluetooth,lan
7. WXGA screen, tft with bright clear display
8. atleast 1.3 MP integrated cam
9. DVD Writer
10. good graphics also expected.

My budget is Rs. 45,000 /-


Please tell me for which brand and model i have to go for.



thank you.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2008)

GO for Dell Inspiron series or Dell XPS series as both of them esp. XPS series is really stylish..

www.dell.co.in and check out both the series..


----------



## Deidra Davis (Oct 23, 2008)

*Intel CORE 2 DUO 2.2 GHz DESKTOP PC C2D COMPUTER LOADED*


Rs. 21,490.00*pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/in/bin_15x54.gif from buy*.ebay.in*

2d 13h 50m
Online Financial Tools


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ buddy, he asked fora  lappy (laptop) and not a desktop PC !!!


----------



## p!e (Oct 23, 2008)

how about 

_*HP DV 5T*_

It has the latest intel centrino 2 platform. 
Grapix from Nvidia (9600m)
15 inch..........

but dunno availability in INDIA ......
must be launching Shortly 
US price $ 1525  (wid grapix frm nvidia and intel centrino 2 t9400)
base model should cost low........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ 

yup tats a nice lappy, esp as it has the latest 9xxx gpus and DELL ones are still with their 8xxx ones  as i wanna buy a DELL but only wen they provide 9xxx series of GPUs..


----------



## walky (Oct 23, 2008)

Go for dell inspiron 1525 with 3 GB if the operating system is Windows Vista. I am using that since last 5 months no problems with the speed. 

Its an Intel core 2 duo 2.17 GHz processor, 3GB RAM, 250 GB Hard disk, 15.4" screen, DVD writer. The one i have is a Street Gloss Pattern....It looks so cool and Stylish...

One thing i liked about Inspiron 1525 is that it has 4 USB ports. The downside is that its speakers are not that good. But I have purchased mini speakers and its gr8. Rest all is fine with me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup dell series are grt8...


----------



## denharsh (Oct 26, 2008)

dude check out xps from dell or studio from dell..im sure u will love the config....u can modify it too..!!!

go for 2.4 ghz and 3gb ram.!!! rest everything is cool in the config...of these 2 laptop


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ 

yup, except for the gpu wich is a 8xxx series one as compared to the 9xxx series offered by HP in their DV series..thats one drawback as DELL still has not included these 9xxx series of GPUs in their lappy.. 

I thought tat in Diwali time they (DELL) wud add the 9xxx series..but alas..


----------



## Lahirubudd (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys 
Pls suggest me a laptop , which has the latest config , with the prices 
it should support for gaming and stuff , 
very hard use , with good vga memory ans stuff


----------

